# Order management system



## xcesiv (Sep 29, 2010)

I am getting busier and busier which is great for business but I am finding my order management techniques are out of date and not productive enough.

I am trying to find an alternative way to manage my time and order management. 

What systems do you have in place to manage your orders and time

Do you use an online management system.

A pc based management system

An online website based system

Manual system. 

Thanks for ur replies

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------

